# New Ball toys for us to play with



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I was in Walmart this morning ( needed a new fitted sheet) and cruised on over to the housewares section and the canning section. Ball has come out with some "vintage" green jars but I didn't check to see if you can use them for canning.

I also found these lids










they turn any mason jar into a shaker jar. It says for herbs but I don't see why you couldn't use them for parmesan cheese or flour or even body powder,etc. I found them for only $1.47/2 in a pack but on amazon they wanted $4.60 / 2 in a pack!

I also came across these










you can make your own fruit infused water in a mason jar with this. I got it for $5.87 and on amazon they wanted $8.45

The shaker lids are going to come in real handy. I bought 6 packs 
I also got 2 of the infusers

I can't get over the price difference between the two places.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I believe you can can in the green jars. I wish they had made quarts in that nice blue color from last year instead.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the idea of a parmesan cheese shaker! I buy the stuff in bulk and need a smaller container for everyday use.

There are also these lids with reusable straws: Sip and Straw Lids (the price at our Krogers was significantly less than this Amazon price)
I thought they'd be nice to have when we're working outside, but found that just a jar with the screw-on white lids is better for keeping out bugs.

For anyone who's interested, I found the green jars on clearance at Tractor Supply. Only pints, though. I've seen the green jars in quarts elsewhere, but not on sale. I use the green ones for dried herbs.

The blue jars from last year I use for oil lanterns, using these: Mason Jar Oil Lamp Burner It gave me an excuse to splurge for the blue.  This way I know not to put any food in the blue jars - they're for use with lantern oil only. 

This would be cool to use with rice: Grain Dispenser It's not well reviewed, though, and awfully pricey. I think I read somewhere that someone cut out the lid of a salt container to fit a mason jar - seems much more cost effective.

I got some of these from Lehman's and love them: Soap Pump They were cheaper at Lehman's!

These are kinda neat: Solar Light Lid I've got one on a pint jar that stays on the kitchen windowsill. It comes on automatically when I turn the kitchen light off, and stays lit for a couple of hours. Not much, but it makes a nice night light. They've got some now with little hangers on the lids - they could be hung on short shepherd's hooks for outdoor pathlights.

Doing a search on Amazon for 'mason jar accessories' pulls up some interesting stuff. I love that there are so many things being produced for mason jars!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I fell in love with those pop top jars and bought about six packs last year to store spices. They're just beautiful and it allows me to buy in bulk while having more manageable sizes in my cupboard. I labeled with the Mason write on labels that can be removed with water. 

Did you find the lids without the small glass jars?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

yes. they had the small jars with the shaker lids there but I needed just the lids as I plan on using them on quart jars( cheese, body powder) and half pints(my own dried herb mixes)

I saw the lids with straws too on amazon but there weren't any at the store.

I really like the plain white plastic lids. Boy I use a lot of those!

I think all the accessories are cool too but the prices on amazon seem to be much higher than what would be at a retail store. and I only ever come across one or two items at a time *shrugs* Be nice to find some place cheaper than amazon lol


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe some place like Bed, Bath, & Beyond or a kitchen specialty shop would carry the Ball accessories?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I found them! Awesome! Thank you!

http://www.goodmans.net/i/8020/ball...ign=BL-10747&gclid=CO7smMir0r8CFcnm7AodgF8A6A


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

yea see thats a much better price for them IMO not what they wanted on amazon

oooh the pouring spout looks great! that would be perfect for homemade salad dressings and oils and vinegars! wow. I have to put that site in the bookmarks lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmmm "new ball toys for us to play with"... Was not sure where this thread was going.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

cheeky!



:laugh:


----------



## Urmomma (Jun 6, 2014)

Got me a set of the shakers and case of the 1/2 gallon jars for $11. Don't see the 1/2 gallon often. Great for dried foods. My walmart also had the balls with handles and an infusion set up.


----------



## StormyNight (Jul 14, 2014)

Grimm said:


> I believe you can can in the green jars. I wish they had made quarts in that nice blue color from last year instead.


I know what you mean about the blue jars! I have two sets of them on my shelf - in boxes, because they are just too pretty and I can't decide on what to can in them!!:flower:


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love those! It's perfect for all my dehydrated powders.


----------

